# 67 gto steering very hard to move off centre



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i have put in a fast ratio power steering box, when engine is running the power steering feels fine, but when engine is off and wheels off the ground it is very hard to turn steering wheel off centre, once it breaks free of the centre it is much more easy to turn , same if i grab tire and wheel at front i cant move it without a lot of force, when my wheel align guy was trying to turn the tire by hand while wheels were off ground i had to also grab the steering wheel to get the tire to turn as he could not budge the front wheel by hand, something appears to be binding but its only when wheels are centre pointing straight ahead....i had caster done its 1.35 positve...thanks


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

sounds like the box has a bind in it. only way to check is to disconnect pitman steering arm and see how the box responds with no linkage attached. I suspect it will be the same.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree...box might be adjusted too tight....


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi...this is the 2nd quick ratio box i have got from rock auto, the first one siezed up after just one day....rock sent me this replacement, the stops were wrong in this box so we installed the correct stop so i could get full turn, but yes it binds up just on the centre point but as i get it past centre a bit say half turn it starts to free up....this is only with engine off, engine on it ok, i loosened off the main lock nut at the rear and turned that ring a good inch or more which should be more than enough it was turning free, but it made no difference, this all happened before we installed the correct stop so we didnt mess it up, also it was binding up when we had it on the bench but i thought when its installed it will be ok with fluid in it etc....the tire and wheel is so tight i cannot turn it with both hands full force it dont budge thats with both wheels off the ground, thats not right is it ?.....rock auto will not send a 3rd box so i have done my money over $1000 now , so looks like i need to find another company to get a decent box from, rock auto never again....i think this time i will try AGR PERFORMANCE they seem to specalise in this....bugger


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It doesn't sound right to me!!! I would contact Performance Years, they sell rebuilt GM quick ratio boxes, and Delphi 600 series boxes (2.5 turns lock to lock) made in USA.......Eric


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> It doesn't sound right to me!!! I would contact Performance Years, they sell rebuilt GM quick ratio boxes, and Delphi 600 series boxes (2.5 turns lock to lock) made in USA.......Eric


hi eric...i have done a heap of research on these boxes...called ames and py...they even called there rebuild guy and they admit most are rebuilt for A body cars but some get thru that are F body rebuilds....and externally they look the same but stops are different, the rock auto box had wrong stops i changed them to the correct ones...py could not gaurantee me that the box would be A body...but now i know i dont even want stops the wheel hits the control arm stop and thats working fine...so no stops needed...i have had 3 boxes now sent from the usa and all 3 have been faulty...one seized...2nd has wrong stops and tight in the centre....3rd has faulty control valve and wrong stop...can u believe it !!!...AGR are sending one soon without stops so that will be box number 4, fingers crossed agr seem switched on so i am confident....to be continued


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear all the trouble...this place isn't what it used to be...and I think it's gonna get worse..... GOOD LUCK with box #4...Eric:cheers


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> Sorry to hear all the trouble...this place isn't what it used to be...and I think it's gonna get worse..... GOOD LUCK with box #4...Eric:cheers


well when i get box 4 and install and drive i will let you guys know , the gtoaa mag wants me to write a story on this steering box adventure its been a long road and still going.......tony


----------

